# Direction of Sprenger bow balance stirrups?



## Blizzard (18 January 2007)

Any bow balance owners?

ok Ive just bought a pair of these and attached them to my saddle, however they feel a bit funny!

I know they are labelled left and right so got that much right, however when you are in the saddle should the writing on the stirrup be the right way (ie so you can read it), or upside down, if that makes sense!

Just want to check I have them the right way as at the mo they are making my toes stick out!


----------



## Drummer (18 January 2007)

As long as you have them on the right leg/side then thats it.  My friend and I have them and were looking at them a bit eughh!?!?!  But we had a play and even if you have them on the leather facing to or away from them they are the same.  Not sure if that made any sense sorry!  But they do take a little getting used to!


----------



## Blizzard (19 January 2007)

LOL thanks


----------



## Vicki1986 (22 January 2007)

i am this so called "friend" of drums.

dont worry we were well confused for ages about it so you are not alone. i still dont know if i have mine on the right way, after all is it your left as you stand towards the saddle or when you are on it?!

altho what we did seem to work out is that we *think* they are the same either way you put them on x


----------



## Blizzard (22 January 2007)

ha ha it sounds like you are as confused as me, I asked a lady who sells them and she said this:

As long as they curve forward, they are the right way round ( and they are left and right as moarked of course!). That way your foot will fall out in an accident. Hope that helps!



But they seem to curve in loads of directions!?!! oh LOL need to sit down!


----------



## Vicki1986 (22 January 2007)

exactly!! im going to look at mine at the yard tonight and will see what i come up with.... im sure mine are the wrong way round you know.


----------



## Thistle (22 January 2007)

Think of the out side edge as like a bent leg safety iron and fit it so it hangs like one.


----------



## Blizzard (22 January 2007)

I think Im going to 'hang' myself if I get any more confused ha ha!

My left one seems to hang and point inwards and the right one points somewhere to the outside...Hmm will have to get a pic tomorrow because I dont even know what i mean myself!


----------

